# Thoughts on Andy Stanley's Newest Sermon Series



## PhillipJLee (Oct 2, 2013)

Brothers,

I am curious to know what your thoughts are on Andy Stanley's most recent sermon series, "Starting Point," available here: Starting Point: The Series

I have always thought that Stanley was an excellent communicator and has a very charismatic cadence and style which, in my opinion, does well to engage listeners. In addition, I find that, especially with this sermon series, he is very clear, articulate, and logically cogent in his presentation. I may disagree theologically at times with his Philosophy of Ministry and personal theology but I do think he is a great speaker who I enjoy hearing from. Any thoughts?

SDG


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't checked out this series but all the good presentation abilities and charismatic flare cannot overcome bad theology in my opinion.


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm with Rick. Tough to make listening to Stanley a priority when I know where he stands theologically.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 2, 2013)

I would rather listen to his dad, and that is saying something. I am not a fan of gimmicks and slick production, just preach the Word of God and let the Holy Spirit do the work. Gimmicks, however slick, cannot replace the Word of God. "If they do not hear Moses and the prophets, neither will they be persuaded though one rise from the dead." -Luke 16:31


----------



## Edward (Oct 2, 2013)

PhillipJLee said:


> Stanley was an excellent communicator and has a very charismatic cadence and style which, in my opinion, does well to engage listeners.



The same could be said of Adolph Hitler. One of the greatest public speakers of all time, if we are going to overlook theology.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 2, 2013)

Of course Andy Stanley is a good communicator. You don't become the pastor of the 2nd largest church in America by reading seminary lectures and calling them "sermons." 

That said, the introductory video was stellar. Unfortunately it set the bar so high that when it transitioned to Andy, I was a bit let down to discover that it was but a mere mortal addressing me. I confess that I was surprised at his "homiletical fallibility," i.e., he started kind of rough: several times he said "you know" as a filler and he even had a few utterances of "um" thrown in. But once he got going, he was on. His first sermon contained some factual errors - probably due to overstating for his desired effect.

I've never really listened to Stanley because some of what he has said has been ridiculous - kind of like when he said he believes in the historicity of Adam and Eve not because the Bible says so, but because Jesus says so. (Huh?) But, then again, unlike some in our own camp he at least comes down affirming the historicity of our first parents. 

He certainly wouldn't pass muster for a Reformed minister, but he's in an entirely different category than Osteen or Myers or a host of others.


----------

